# Crimson Fist army for sale open to offers



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

hey all

Finally got round to completing these so there now up for sale 


the plogs HERE 

and the Ebays HERE

feel free to make me an offer so i can avoid the crappy ebay fee's  

here's a few photos to try and spice this up a bit


----------

